# Anyone using Clenzoil?



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

Did a search, but didn't find much.

Everyone at my range recomends this product. It cleans and oils apparantly... 

Any thoughts?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

There are a lot of products just like it. I'm sure it works fine, most people try different products and pick their favorites. Try it...worst thing that could happen would be you don't like it and you're out a few bucks.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I use it, but partially because Galco distributes it and I get a, ahem, steep discount. It works as well as anything else.


----------

